# Make more money on commercial tear offs!



## imttabitha (Apr 4, 2019)

If you have a tear off where 4x8 rigid foam will be removed I can save you dumpster charges and put money in your pocket, anywhere nationwide. I will also either purchase or sell for you any surplus materials. Call 925-956-6152


----------



## Silb (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh aye?


----------



## skintscot (May 23, 2019)

Tell us more - what do you mean?


----------

